# Help ..can't decide on a name



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

We just got this beautiful doe.. she is dark brown with a white tail. Any ideas on names?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So Cute!!! - Maybe it's because I love coffee - but maybe Mocha Latte?
Whatever you call her - she sure seems sweet!


----------



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If we're going with coffee how about Royale'


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cocoa Bean  She is precious


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good names idea's, she is a cutie.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks like a Jennifer to me


----------



## PygmyGoatLovr (Aug 11, 2015)

Adorable! I like unique or people names for my animals...I have a Ledo, Twilly, Casey, Teenie Bean, Tanner...maybe me telling you some of our pets names will help spark your imagination! Good Luck!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

What are some of your other goats' names? Maybe you could pair her with someone. Example: I have a Lucy and Ethel :greengrin:, Tuddles and Muggles (the names are just fun to say together haha).


----------



## Craftymomma (Jul 23, 2015)

Our current pets are Brutus, Bailey and Boe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Craftymomma said:


> Our current pets are Brutus, Bailey and Boe


Well that settles it , you definitely need a Bean in your herd 
You can call her Jilly or Cocoa Bean when she is in trouble , lol..
My girl is Jilly Bug , Bug for short


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Expresso!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cute doe! Liz or Lizzy?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh haha! Just saw this thread is old. New to this site.. still learning! :-D


----------

